# Guides for a 1502?



## Jeremiahm (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm having a local rod builder wrap a drum rod for me. He isn't very versed in the bigger rods, and we have some questions. What size and how many guides would you put on a lami 1502 blank at 12'3"? 

Thanks for any help that you can offer.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i dont know how many but for size id go with

30,25,20,16...and either finish it out with 16s or 12s...this is assuming its being built conventional


----------



## 8nbait (Dec 10, 2005)

the typical conv 1502 has 6 guides 25, 20, 16, 16, 12, 12 and a 12 tip or as stated above you can go larger 30,25,20,16,16,16 and 16 tip. I really dont think you gain anything by the larger guides unless you plan on dual purpose.

good luck, gary


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Guide size and spacing for a 1502*

Jeremiahn;
This is the guide size and spacing I used on the 1502 I built. I cut about an inch and 1/2 off the tip. 
25, 20, 16, 16, 12, 12, 12, and 12 tip


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Spacing*

12 guide is 17mm from tip
12 guide is 19mm from previous guide
12 guide is 22mm from previous guide
16 guide is 25mm from previous guide
16 guide is 29mm from previous guide
20 guide is 35mm from previous guide
25 guide is 46mm from previous guide


----------



## Jeremiahm (Aug 28, 2005)

*misprint?*

Jeb, you probably mean cm instead of mm on your spacing, don't you?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Yep*

Cm


----------

